# Applying for UK PCC from India



## smkzeeshan (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi All,

1)Can someone in this forum please tell me what is the procedure to apply for a UK Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) while being in India? Also how much time will it take for the PCC to come?
2)What address proof needs to be provided ? Currently i am in India so address proof should be of India or a UK(Scotland) one? I was in UK from December 2011 to December 2012 and after that i am in India.
3)Any help on this will really be appreciated as my case officer is already allocated and she has given me a months' time to give the PCC. 

Thanks and Regards,
Syed Zeeshan.


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

smkzeeshan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 1)Can someone in this forum please tell me what is the procedure to apply for a UK Police Clearance Certificate(PCC) while being in India? Also how much time will it take for the PCC to come?
> 2)What address proof needs to be provided ? Currently i am in India so address proof should be of India or a UK(Scotland) one? I was in UK from December 2011 to December 2012 and after that i am in India.
> ...


Hi,

I thought my experience myt help you.. I have applied for the UK PCC on 17th October and paid the fee through SBI GBP Banker's Draft. I have used ''world net express service'' available through Indian Post office to send the application. It is actually collaborated with DHL and it took just 4 days to reach ACRO office. I got an acknowledgement from ACRO on 24th after they have claimed the Draft in UK SBI branch. My Certificate was dispacted on 25th Oct and i got it on 30th Oct since i signed up for Secured International delivery. All in all, it Costed GBP 54 and i got the certificate in 10 days. 


The address proofs shd be of India and do NOT forget to get your photograph endorsed....

I hope this helps...


Regards,
Rajeev


----------



## smkzeeshan (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi Rajeev, 

Thanks a lot for your quick reply. It was really helpful. 

What address proofs did you submit? I am thinking of submitting latest mobile bill
and 1 year bank statement. Will that be sufficient as they want only 2 address proofs.

Will there be any difference if i go for premium service or regular service as i see that you had opted for regular service (45 pounds) and got the certificate in 1 working day.

Thanks,
Syed Zeeshan.


rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought my experience myt help you.. I have applied for the UK PCC on 17th October and paid the fee through SBI GBP Banker's Draft. I have used ''world net express service'' available through Indian Post office to send the application. It is actually collaborated with DHL and it took just 4 days to reach ACRO office. I got an acknowledgement from ACRO on 24th after they have claimed the Draft in UK SBI branch. My Certificate was dispacted on 25th Oct and i got it on 30th Oct since i signed up for Secured International delivery. All in all, it Costed GBP 54 and i got the certificate in 10 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

smkzeeshan said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply. It was really helpful.
> 
> ...


You just need to submit 2 address proofs. 

I only submitted bank statements belonging to two different months.


----------



## rkn0723 (Nov 20, 2012)

smkzeeshan said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your quick reply. It was really helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi Syed,

By the current scenario of Christmas and New year, May be you shd go fr premium since u have a deadline set by CO...Address proofs mentioned by you are absolutely fine...

regards,
Rajeev


----------



## thinkpanther (Aug 27, 2013)

Dear All,

My PCC from UK has been posted on 19th Dec 2013. I have the tracking number from Royal Mail which I am able to check.

The status is showing as the following - Your item, posted on 19/12/13 with reference ****** has arrived in NEW DELHI and is being processed for delivery.

I wanted to check if there is a way that we could track this internally in India as well?

I had paid 9 pounds for international secure delivery...

Regards


----------



## Aristocrat (Jun 15, 2017)

rkn0723 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I thought my experience myt help you.. I have applied for the UK PCC on 17th October and paid the fee through SBI GBP Banker's Draft. I have used ''world net express service'' available through Indian Post office to send the application. It is actually collaborated with DHL and it took just 4 days to reach ACRO office. I got an acknowledgement from ACRO on 24th after they have claimed the Draft in UK SBI branch. My Certificate was dispacted on 25th Oct and i got it on 30th Oct since i signed up for Secured International delivery. All in all, it Costed GBP 54 and i got the certificate in 10 days.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajeev,

1. Please let me know where to download UK PCC form?
2. For which account number do I need to pay fees?
3. For which address do I need to send the application?

Thanks,
Girish


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

Aristocrat said:


> Hi Rajeev,
> 
> 1. Please let me know where to download UK PCC form?
> 2. For which account number do I need to pay fees?
> ...


Hi Girish

Check this link and apply online --> https://www.acro.police.uk/police_certificates.aspx

Apply Online, which is the most easy way to get your PCC. The Certificate will be couriered to your Indian Address


----------



## rohit2085 (May 31, 2019)

*PCC from the UK*

Hi Guys,

Need your help in PCC from the UK. 
I don't really remember the addresses where I stayed in the UK. Kindly help what should I do?

I do remember one of the addresses, but not other address.

Kindly help.

Thanks,
Rohit


----------

